# Point Calculators



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok I didn't know where else to place this, so general should be as good as any.

So I have been looking for and trying to build my own army point calculator. I have found a few on the net but they are all done in Excel or newer versions. My problem is I am running Mac with Numbers. And though Numbers can read most of the operations but there are others it can not. My question is this, does anyone know of a calculator template for Numbers I could use to my a Tyranid point calculator, or know how I can convert excel formulas into Numbers equivalent so that I get the same thing as the excel files I have?


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I was about to post.. use excel.. then read you having a mac.

Does 'get a pc and use Excel instead of a silly mac' count as solid advice? 
How about you try google documents? there is an spreadsheet option in there as well, and it converts excel sheets quite good.. maybe you can use that?


----------



## Angels Of Flame (Feb 22, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> I was about to post.. use excel.. then read you having a mac.
> 
> Does 'get a pc and use Excel instead of a silly mac' count as solid advice?
> How about you try google documents? there is an spreadsheet option in there as well, and it converts excel sheets quite good.. maybe you can use that?


yes, yes it dose count. as its sound advice.

perhaps try running a version of excell in a windows emulation?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Phenious, I have your answer!

Go look up "OPEN OFFICE" its an open source version of windows office programs. you will want to install it all.

Excell = Open Office Calc.


----------



## Angels Of Flame (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah that might do it, is there a mac port for open office? i would expect so.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

ok since some of you dont know what I mean.

Open source is Linux based. Any Program that is Open Source can be used on ANY computer, meaning Mac, PC, Linux, or any of the war less known OS systems.


----------



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin, I'm sorry but you're not quite right ).

Open Source program means that the developer is not "hiding" its source code, and everybody can modify it (of course, programming skills are necessary for this). Open source program is not necessarily Linux-based - I can write application using Delphi (and Delphi apps usually are Windows-only) and distribute it with the source code included.

The program which is able to run on any (or, realistically saying many) operating systems (Windows, Mac OS X, all flavors of Unix - Linux distros included) is called cross-platform.

So, my "virtual" Delphi application is open source (because I provide its source code and allow everyone to modify it by using some kind of 'free-software' license like GPL, BSD, etc.) but not cross-platform, because it will not run on, let's say, OS X.

Open Office is the example of a program which is both open source and cross-platform.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

swiftfoot said:


> KhainiteAssassin, I'm sorry but you're not quite right ).
> 
> Open Source program means that the developer is not "hiding" its source code, and everybody can modify it (of course, programming skills are necessary for this). Open source program is not necessarily Linux-based - I can write application using Delphi (and Delphi apps usually are Windows-only) and distribute it with the source code included.
> 
> ...


your right, I tend to use the term that open source IS all systems because I have yet to come across any non cross-platform open source programs, yours would be the first I have even seen


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks guys, but got one to work in numbers. Have finished filling it out for Tyranid and now I have a points calculator for my computer that doesn't cost a monthly subscription like Army Builder. I hope to figure more coding for numbers and have it make a list of my units with stats that I can print out or just us on screen. Will take time since I don't really know too much of the lingo in spreadsheets. Took me along while to figure out the pre-made one I found on Google.


----------



## swiftfoot (Oct 4, 2009)

Phenious, maybe you will be interested in the free roster-making application ). Check this thread: Army Constructor.


----------



## Fat Corgi (Dec 5, 2009)

Well if you've got office for mac, there is this excel based warhammer 40k army creator / points calculator.

http://www.ecodex.webege.com/index.html

Works fine on my mac.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

use a pen and paper?


----------



## Fat Corgi (Dec 5, 2009)

Since I only play 40k, it suits my purposes. There is a trail available too. Mac or windows.


----------



## Arkanor (Jan 1, 2010)

Phenious said:


> Ok I didn't know where else to place this, so general should be as good as any.
> 
> So I have been looking for and trying to build my own army point calculator. I have found a few on the net but they are all done in Excel or newer versions. My problem is I am running Mac with Numbers.


Get NeoOffice, it should read Excel files just fine, it's the mac version of OOo pretty much.


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

Can I just point out that I use a Mac and can easily use excel and all of Microsoft word. Mind you microsoft office is pricy!


----------

